# Day Trip for Mid Atlantic Shreds.



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

So Friday or Saturday after thanksgiving since thanksgiving is so late this year, I'm trying to head out to 7 Springs or JFBB(Jack Frost/Big Boulder); depending on which has better snow at the time. They are both round about the same time maybe a half four longer to JFBB. But I just wanted to start the talk about it so anyone interested could join in.

So I'm talking either the 28th or 29th of November for either of the two.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

i'll be in the smokies that week, coming home saturday. so that's a no go for me


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

i would love to, however in a cruel twist of fate...I will be working at my snowboard shop that weekend. Ironically enough we have a store at 7 Springs, too bad I'm not just working there, haha.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Weak Sauce!!!!!!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm interested. i have off friday and all weekend. friday would be best for me though. springs usually has dirt cheap passes when its that early in the season. does jf/bb have anything similar?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

cheap prices for shotty snow!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sure they do have cheaper prices on those days. Although might i mention that on Saturday Romes Premature Jibulation will be at JFBB thats kind of appealing eh..

plus they might have fairly decent snow they already have a foot up there today and its still snowing and we're a month away from the dates were talking about.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

true. i'll be down but my concern is if theither mountain will be less busy on a friday as opposed to a saturday. may not make a difference with everyone having off of school and work.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

True. I was only thinking about which will have better snow. But I also want to go somewhere new at the same time and BB looks like its fun. I don't know we'll figure it out we've got a month till then and I guess we'll just watch the weather.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

sounds good. anyone else from fredneck going?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

oh snap! looking good!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

JFBB Got hammerd in comparision to springs from what I hear.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

4.5 inches at snowshoe


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

Seems like a promising beginning to the winter! Can't wait! AHHHAFKDJFKFHAKJFIDFJIJGKVNK!!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

The JFBB site said yesterday they had about a foot and it was still coming down.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

ill be at jfbb a few times a week. ill definately be there that weekend.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shwerd. Well I'll definetly let ya knoW if were rolling out that way and hook up and shred.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm definitely in for a day trip if I don't end up at Kton. Was seriously trying to get up there for the whole weekend. Not sure which is going to happen. But if I don't make it up to Kton for Thanksgiving Weekend, I'm in for JF/BB!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not sure who else from frederick is gunna go. Andy is gunna be working and I'm not sure about Jhared. My litle brother and maybe a couple of his friends are gunna go though.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Where the hell has Mooz been. I wanna know if he comin to shred with us or not. Yo Cowman Speak up....


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

you know I'm down for sure...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

just a reminder that today is the deadline for the cheaper prices for the night club card and advantage card at whitetail/liberty/roundtop.

picked mine up last night. planning on riding liberty once and whitetail once per week.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> just a reminder that today is the deadline for the cheaper prices for the night club card and advantage card at whitetail/liberty/roundtop.
> 
> picked mine up last night. planning on riding liberty once and whitetail once per week.


Oh good call on the reminder. I don't need to go get mine because I did all that last weekend but good call none the less


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Yup, good call! They are still available, the price just jumped up $25! Still a good deal......


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Unfortunately it looks like JF/BB isn't going to be open for Turkey Weekend. I'm still going up to Kton 28th to 30th with a few others. Any other mid-Altantic interested?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I will be up at 7springs with a pretty large group that weekend, although we might take a trip over to Hidden Valley. 

I was just talking to someone in Marketing at Hidden Valley, and they said day passes would be Free in November (if they are open) and only $15 until about Christmas time. With all of the new snowmaking equipment, they might have some good snow conditions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

honestly, it looks like snowshoe is the best bet for danksgiving weekend, imo. it's dumping there right now & they've been steady blowing sno for a couple weeks now. i just think they'll probably have more open than the springs will.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I will be a snowshoe the 28th-30th... they are opening this friday now... 24 inches in the last 24hours!!!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea well I don't wan't to drive 5 hours for a day of riding when I can go to somewhere that is only 2 1/2 and get more riding in. Plus I would have my brother and one of his friends with me and I don't really want to be in the car with them for quite that long.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

blondie said:


> Unfortunately it looks like JF/BB isn't going to be open for Turkey Weekend. I'm still going up to Kton 28th to 30th with a few others. Any other mid-Altantic interested?


im down to hit up killington for sure.

and big boulder is opening this saturday, the 22nd with 6 trails. most likely they will have more open for thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Springs is opening up this weekend as well. The site says friday 11-7 but no list on what will be open.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

im gonna be hittin boulder after thanksgiving weekend prob at least 3 or 4 times a week if any of you are tryin to ride during the week holla at me.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

ill be doing the same. ill be up at snow a few times this season too, i have family in dunmore


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

So who is going where this weekend??? I'm thinking I'm headed to springs.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> So who is going where this weekend??? I'm thinking I'm headed to springs.


i'll prolly go. what day? i think dave said he was down. anyone know what kind of service at&t gets or if springs has a wireless cafe like whitetail does? i'm on call so i will need cellphone service.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

i have no problem w/ my verizon up there. my friend's virgin was no good though. not sure about the wireless.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dave said he hated me now just on principle because he was exposed to my little brother on xbox live.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> Dave said he hated me now just on principle because he was exposed to my little brother on xbox live.


what the hell kind of game were you playing that has you expose one another to each other???

ya'll are freaks!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

We were playina little shaun white snowboarding and I had to go take a shit so I gave the controller to my brother.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

there he goes with his actual factualness. 

you kill all my jokes, dan. not that they are very funny to begin with, but once you bring seriousness into it...that's it, it's done. where's the fun in that??? :dunno:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I know it's a newly aquired hobby of mine. Shooting down your jokes, it actually brings me great satifaction.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

It looks like Dan and I are heading to 7springs saturday. he has a full car so i am driving. one buddy gave me a "maybe" so i might be driving up by myself. either way if anyone wants to go i definitely have room in my car. give me a shout.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I' tryign to figure out if Jrad is comin up or not. So you might be able to ride up with him or he can ride with you or whatever, but I gotta find out if he is coming first.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i have no problem w/ my verizon up there. my friend's virgin was no good though. not sure about the wireless.


Bring your friend's virgin to Jay, I am sure she'll get all the kinks worked out. Giggidy.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> I' tryign to figure out if Jrad is comin up or not. So you might be able to ride up with him or he can ride with you or whatever, but I gotta find out if he is coming first.


shwerd. lemme know. i hope somebody goes man, i dont really wanna drive up by myself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Bring your friend's virgin to Jay, I am sure she'll get all the kinks worked out. Giggidy.


she is a he...and i'll let him know of your offer :cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> she is a he...and i'll let him know of your offer :cheeky4:


Is it Alex? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

And the springs report is?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Liberty this weekend anyone?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Pitcrew said:


> And the springs report is?


as of saturday, nice as hell. not sure if they got any rain this week like we did here.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Pitcrew said:


> Liberty this weekend anyone?


somewhere this weekend. conditions going to be worth going? how much are they opening with?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

liberty's cams don't look very promising for this weekend. unless you like riding the doodle over & over. same w/ whitetail. none of the expert terrain is open at either place & the greens look to be a lil too green, if you get what i'm saying!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I was thinking about hitting jf/bb or somewhere else close if conditions are worth it. I definitely want to get out again if possible. Last weekend Mount Snow was decent for early season, and want to get out again ASAP...but somewhere closer then VT.

Never been to Liberty. Is it decent?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

sunday springs got rain...which covered the mountain in a thin sheet of ice. not the best conditions. friday and saturday were awesome with the exception of the large crowd


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Snowshoe is opening Cupp Run this weekend as well having demo days. They have so much terrain open I have yet to find any day crowded, included the Thanksgiving holiday which is normally packed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah, i guess it's a toss up between the springs & snowshoe. or rather, who's trying to go where. tj's trying for the springs, my friend that i went riding with opening weekend wants to do snowshoe. i'm thinking snowshoe will probably be the better bet...unless the sky dumps on the springs over the next few days...but their trail report does say the runs are icy, which doesn't sound too inviting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

blondie said:


> Never been to Liberty. Is it decent?


it is what it is...which means, it's a hill that they blow snow on, lol! not the best, but we don't have much to get picky about around here!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea Springs was nice for early season 14 trails open a fun little assorment of things to jib on that training area right outside the Foggy Goggle. It was all fine and dandy until I wrecked my shoulder on the the picnic table. But before that there was a bunch of fun stuff to do on the mountain. A fair share of things to session that were just there. Such as at the top of the North Face Quad there was a fun ledge that is pretty fun if you can get speed. At its highest point it was probably 6 or 7 feet tall.(Btdubbs TJ I think if we catapulted someone in next time we would be much better off, must remeber that)But also like any place there was a bunch of fun little things on the sides of trails to session.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> bet...unless the sky dumps on the springs over the next few days...but their trail report does say the runs are icy, which doesn't sound too inviting.



The trail report definetly says groomed packed powder, probably becasue the blew like crazy last night. But they are calling for a rain/snow mix tommorow morning and then snow friday morning, saturday looks to be cloudy and sunday is gunna be snowy and windy as all hell. But thursday night through sunday it doesn't look to be above 28 degrees so they should be makeing snow like nobodys business.

Also you could always consider Wisp I'm not really sure what they have goin for them right at the moment though.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yes wisp isnt a bad drive and western MD tends to get snow when we are getting rain. we can look into that. I would totally be down with snowshoe is there was cell service there. CRAP.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah, i keep trying to get people to wisp but none of my friends think it's worth it. i've only been a few times & it's never been best conditions (once it was raining, the other time it was early in the season), but i want to go back sometime when it's in full effect cuz it does look fun. i really like that blue run that goes under the train. lots of skiers there though & they just zigzag the whole way down, constantly cutting us boarders off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> The trail report definetly says groomed packed powder, probably becasue the blew like crazy last night. But they are calling for a rain/snow mix tommorow morning and then snow friday morning, saturday looks to be cloudy and sunday is gunna be snowy and windy as all hell. But thursday night through sunday it doesn't look to be above 28 degrees so they should be makeing snow like nobodys business.


yesterday it definitely said it was iced over & no new blown snow...but today it says packed powder & that they blew 4-10"...so yeah, it's looking more promising.

i'm still looking towards snowshoe though.

tj...how often do you get calls when you're on call? i mean, couldn't you just keep checking your vm & use a phone at the lodge to make calls if need be??? c'mon now...get crafty!!!!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I'm not sure if I'm gunna be riding anywhere this weekend due to my shoulder. I'd rather not risk F'n it in the A if possible. But the following weekend dependin on cash money I might make a trip up to VT and hang out at Mt. Snow for the AST Dew tour. But once again that all depends on how the shoulder feels.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

i wish i had the freedom to take trips like that, but for me to go to VT i can pretty much only go for a day..drive up friday, ride saturday & come home sunday. makes for a very expensive 1 day of riding.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

so tj-

buy a long distance phone card so you can make calls from the lodge phone. every hour we can stop by the bar and use their phone to check your vm. 

so i'm thinking...

either snowshoe on saturday, which means leaving at the butt crack of dawn to make first tracks, or seven springs & hit up this guy on myspace that lives in frostburg that said i could crash at his place anytime i go to the springs & so i could ride both days...sat & sun. provided my friend is down with that plan & this dude doesn't mind more than just me crashing at his pad.

would you be down for a 2 day trip to the springs, tj? or would your old lady not be down with that? we'd probably only have floor space to sleep on, but whatever...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

its not really the calls i have to worry about. i need to recieve emails on my phone and be able to connect to the internet with my laptop.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i wont be able to ride both days so thats a no for me. i dont mind driving up there by myself to meet up with you guys tho. i'll let you know, keeping an eye on the weather.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dan, do you know if j-rad interested in riding one day this weekend?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

ahh, yeah i don't know how well the wi-fi is at snowshoe 

i'll keep you updated on my plans...which should be decided fairly soon.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

See for me everyother weekend ia a three day weekend. plus i can stay at my grandfathers house up there so I have a free place to stay I plan an making a couple wekend trip up that way this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

TJ!!!!! guess what!!!!! i called snowshoe & asked about wi-fi...they said they do have it! starbucks, the allegeny lodge or any of the places up top should be good for connecting! so problem solved!!!!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

TJ, if you have verizon, your phone is screwed. I couldn't get a single bar. No e-mails no phone calls no voicemail... it was fooking AWESOME! But then again I wasn't on-call haha.

AT&T seems to get a signal in some spots or so I'm told.

Trails at snowshoe aren't bad. We rode in the nasty cold ass rain that froze all the runs. Wasn't so bad. Avoid the wall ride in the park. It's all kinds of wrong. The only thing it's good for is an ollie off the side.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have an att cell phone and broadband card. if i can get enough service for calls and emails i should be ok cause i can use the resorts wifi its i need to get onto my network.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

so that means you're good for going to snowshoe on saturday???


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i was thinking sunday might be better as i have plans saturday night. i will let you know later in the week when i figure everything out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

i can't do sunday. well, i could, but i'd have to leave by like 3 to get home in time for when my kids come home from their father's.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i might have to bail on snowshoe this weekend then. i'll let you know.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know if J-Rad is looking to go anywhere this weekend. If so it would probably be on saturday. He probably has to work sunday. I should hook you up with his #. He told me he meant to get yours. I didn't give it to him yet my thoughts were elsewhere when he brought it up.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> my thoughts were elsewhere when he brought it up.


his crotch? :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

i was just at my local ski shop & the guy said they sell discounted lift tickets for snowshoe...for $59!!!! wtf??? so i looked up their rates for this year....seventyfivefuckindolla!!!!!!!! fuckin' intrawest! 

tix are $55 until december 18th...so now's the time to go! not sure i can afford to go after the 18th!!!!

i can't believe they raised the price that much! i mean, snowshoe's the best mountain in the area but it's no west coast! not even close!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

*The Five Stages of Grief....*

 $75? Come on, you're lying. That's just ridiculous..

 What do you mean $75!!?! That's fucking ridiculous! This is fucking mother fucking Virginia!

 Well I'll just give them a friends student ID card and they'll let me in at a lower cost....

 I dunno how I'm going to afford to ride. My life sucks.

:dunno: Eh, what can ya do?  C'est la vie.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> his crotch? :cheeky4:


Actually it was more of this combo of where the fuck are we going and I hope I didn't tear every ligament in my shoulder and end my season.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> Actually it was more of this combo of where the fuck are we going and I hope I didn't tear every ligament in my shoulder and end my season.


shwerd. i asked myself wtf are we going a whole lot when i was following you. then REALLY asked myself that questions when i was leading the way. haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> $75? Come on, you're lying. That's just ridiculous..
> 
> What do you mean $75!!?! That's fucking ridiculous! This is fucking mother fucking Virginia!
> 
> ...


so wait, are you making fun of my comment??? i'm sorry we're not all rich white kids, trust fund babies from colorado whose mommies buy them all their snowboarding needs. some of us have to pay for this shit on our own & while $50 lift tickets hurt my pocket before, $75 is just insane...for what you get. like i said, it's no west coast mountain!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

A. No, I am not making fun of your comment. $75 IS ridiculous. I was agreeing with you and making a joke which clearly goes way over your head. You can google "the five stages of grief" on your own.

B. Not rich, from Colorado or a trust fund baby.

C. I've been working since I was 13, sometimes 2 jobs.

D. Fuck you.

E. Rich *white* kids???? You are also white!

Try getting your foot out of your mouth now!! HA!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

fuck me??? fuck you!!!

i figured you were joking, i just didn't quite get the joke. and i didn't take it personally at all, even though my response may have seemed so. 

so yeah, fuck you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

we all know cifex is arrogant...he can't help he's a rich, entitled white kid, although he has a hard time admitting it. One day he'll come to terms with it. I think he just wanted an opportunity to use every icon he could.

so let's play nice boys and girls and give each other a big hug and kiss and make up. :laugh:

nrg - you are heading to snowshoe this weekend?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah, i think that's the plan. drive down friday night, get a room at the inn, ride saturday & sunday.

anyone else trying to go???


----------

